# Umschulung Elektroniker Automatisierungstechnik.  Bin ich mit 32 Jahren zu alt?



## kdr15 (4 September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich stehe im Moment vor der Entscheidung, ob und welche Umschulung ich anfange und bei der Recherche über die Umschulung zum Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik bin ich auf dieses Forum gestossen.
Ich bin 32 Jahre alt und habe ohne eine Berufsausbildung als Paketzusteller und zuletzt im Sicherheitsgewerbe gearbeitet.
Nun hat mir die Beraterin vom Arbeitsamt vorgeschlagen, eine Umschulung anzufangen, um auch langfristig Chancen zu haben. Ich habe mir gründlich verschiedene Ausbildungsberufe angeschaut und bin beim Elektroniker Automatisierungstechnik hängengeblieben. 
Da ich für die 2 Jahre Umschulung trotz Weiterzahlung des Arbeitslosengelds meine Reserven aufbrauchen müsste, will ich nicht den falschen Beruf erlernen und möchte euch deshalb fragen:

1. Wie ist der Arbeitsmarkt? Sind Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik gefragt (NRW)?
2. Bin ich zu alt (32)? 

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten


----------



## UniMog (4 September 2013)

Wie kommt du denn auf die Idee ????? Das aus einem Paketzusteller und jemanden aus dem Sicherheitsgewerbe ein guter Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik wird ????
Machst du in deiner Freizeit was im Bereich Elektrotechnik ???? Oder schreibst vielleicht Programme in VB,C oder C++ ???


----------



## MasterOhh (4 September 2013)

Ist diese Umschulung eine richtige Berufsausbildung? Die Ausbildung unserer Lehrlinge dauert 3 Jahre glaube ich, aber da ist auch viel "Praxis" im Unternehmen enthalten.
Wie deine Chance in NRW aussehen kann ich nicht beurteilen. Bei uns im Betrieb ist der Alterschnitt bei den Elektrikern recht hoch, weswegen jmd mit 32 Jahren den Alterschnitt schon ordentlich drücken würde. Deswegen bilden wir ja auch aus...

Läuft die Schulung in Kooperation mit einem Unternehmen oder rein über die Arbeitsagentur? 
Eigentlich müssten die Leute von der ARGE einen Überblick haben, was für Fachkräfte gesucht werden.... "Eigentlich" .... Meist kommen da aber auch nur Angebote von irgendwelchen Zeitarbeitsfirmen. Und wie es in 2 Jahren aussehen wird, kann man jetzt eh nur schlecht abschätzen...

Generell bin ich aber der Meinung, dass man mit einer richtigen Berufsqualifikation immer besser dasteht als ohne irgendetwas. Du zählst dann nicht mehr als "Ungelernter" und hast evtl. auch bessere Chancen auf Jobs die deine verbrieften Kompetenzen nur tangieren. 
Wenn es die 2 Jahre finanziell schwer wird musst du sehen wie gut du das mit einem eisernen Budget regeln kannst. Ich habe im Studium auch (trotz Nebenjob) von der Hand im Mund und meinen Ersparnissen gelebt und war pünktlich zum Abschluss pleite. Rückblickend hat sich das aber 100%ig gelohnt und die Finanzdisziplin, die ich mir zwangsweise aneignen musste, leistet mir immernoch gute Dienste


----------



## ducati (4 September 2013)

meine Erfahrungen sind, dass diese Umschulungen vom Arbeitsamt überhaupt nichts bringen. Egal welche Branche. Es ist eben keine wirkliche BerufsAusbildung sondern nur eine MAßnahme um Leute fuer eine gewisse Zeit aus der Arbeitslosenstatistik zu entfernen. Also Chancen auf dem Arbeitsmarkt gleich null, sorry...


----------



## RobiHerb (4 September 2013)

Ich denke, das Alter ist relativ unproblematisch. Zur Umschulung, Ausbildung kann ich nur sagen, die Hürde ist recht hoch, wenn man als Quereinsteiger es wagt.

In diesem Bereich tummeln sich einige, die eigentlich mit ganz anderen Dingen ihr Berufsleben begonnen haben.


----------



## Toki0604 (4 September 2013)

> Generell bin ich aber der Meinung, dass man mit einer richtigen Berufsqualifikation immer besser dasteht als ohne irgendetwas. Du zählst dann nicht mehr als "Ungelernter" und hast evtl. auch bessere Chancen auf Jobs die deine verbrieften Kompetenzen nur tangieren.


*ACK*
Wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann?
Allerdings denke ich das man als Quereinsteiger vielleicht besser/einfacher ein Allrounder werden kann (z.B. Mechatroniker).
Da hat man ein bedeutend größeres Spektrum an Jobs auf die man sich bewerben kann, die Chancen stehen jedenfalls einen Tick besser etwas 
mit langfristiger Perspektive zu finden als in der Automatisierung wo man heutzutage ohne Studium _fast_ nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig ist.
Wenn man sich dort etabliert dann hat man immernoch die Möglichkeit bzw ein besseres Fundament um in die Automatisierung zu gehen.

Gruß, Torsten


----------



## Perfektionist (4 September 2013)

ich hab mir nun ein wenig das Berufsbild angeschaut. Und muss aus eigener Erfahrung als Umschüler (vor rd. 20 Jahren) sagen, dass Dir ein Abschluss gelingen kann, jedoch Du damit rechnen musst, nur recht durchschnittlich abzuschließen, wenn keine oder nur wenig entsprechende Vorbildung vorhanden ist.

Als ich mit meiner Umschulung (eigentlich Erstausbildung wie bei Dir) anfing hatte ich schon massiv Vorbildung. Von diesen Leuten sitzen so etwa 2-3 Stück in der Klasse (Stärke ca. 30 Mann, Stand damals). Der Rest schreibt aber immer nur vierer. Das reicht zwar, um nach der Ausbildung irgendwas elektrisches tun zu dürfen, allerdings wird man m.E. selten etwas zu arbeiten finden, was dem Berufsbild entspricht. Leider kann ich Dir nicht davon berichten, wie es mit den Vierer-Leuten tatsächlich weiter ging.


----------



## Perfektionist (4 September 2013)

PS: unter meinen Mitumschülern (Kommunikationselektronik Fachrichtung Informationstechnik) waren auch Leute, die deutlich älter waren und es geschafft haben, also die 32 Jahre würde ich nicht als Maßstab nehmen. Allerdings muss ich zugeben nach Blick in meinen Lebenslauf, es ist schon 25 Jahre her, dass ich mit der Umschulung begonnen hatte und da war ich erst 23.


----------



## kdr15 (4 September 2013)

@MasterOhh
Ja, es ist eine richtige Berufsausbildung mit IHK-Prüfung. Dennoch wird trotz Praktikum der Betriebsalltag fehlen, das ist mir klar.


----------



## mnuesser (4 September 2013)

Toki0604 schrieb:


> *ACK*
> Wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann?
> Allerdings denke ich das man als Quereinsteiger vielleicht besser/einfacher ein Allrounder werden kann (z.B. Mechatroniker).



ganz ehrlich, dass sehe ich genauso...


----------



## mnuesser (4 September 2013)

um noch ergänzend zu fragen:

wie genau bist du auf diese umschulung gekommen?
du musst dir ja irgendwas darunter vorstellen:
diese vorstellung würde ich gerne mal hören.

Um dir einen kleinen vorgeschmack zu geben:

1. Du hast keine geregelten Arbeitszeiten, es sei denn du bist vielleicht der chef der Firma, oder
du arbeitest in der Instandhaltung eines großen Unternehmens.
2. Du bist viel unterwegs: um es mal in Zahlen zu fassen, ich war seid Januar : 2 Monate auf Ibn in der Nähe Münster ( 250km bis nach hause),
3x in der USA für 6 Wochen, 1 Woche und 3 Wochen; 3 mal in Italien für jeweils ein paar Tage... Kommste mit sowas klar?
3. Stressresistend? Du programmierst eine Anlage nach Kundenwunsch, vor Ort musst du dann für seine "Extra"-Wünsche 70% des Programms
umarbeiten. Der IBN Termin, bzw. Abnahmetermin ändert sich natürlich nicht, d.h.: nach Stressigen 12-14 Std Baustelle gehts ins Hotel,
da schnappst du dir nen Bier, ne Wurst und programmierst noch 2-4 Std weiter... Schlaf ist überbewertet...

Vieleicht sagt der Spruch dir was wirklich abgeht bei uns: " I am Programmer, i have no life"

(Die Deutsche Rechtschreibung habe ich nach besten Gewissen vernachlässigt, stehe grade mit Bier und Wurst an der Theke  )


----------



## Koch (4 September 2013)

Hallo kdr15

mit 32 bist Du noch nicht zu alt. Ich habe meine elektrotechnische Ausbildung mit 30 angefangen, davor habe ich Koch gelernt und insgesamt 10 Jahre als Koch gearbeitet (mein Forenname kommt nicht von ungefähr). Klar bin ich bestimmt nicht der beste Automatisierer, doch ich habe die 2. Ausbildung nicht bereut. Außer vielleicht manchmal, wenn nach ein paar Wochen IBS in der Ferne der Kunde mit neuen Sonderwünschen kommt und sagt "Habe ich mit Ihrem Vorgesetzten schon abgeklärt, der meinte das ist ja nur ne Kleinigkeit."... dann sackt es schon. Dann liebt man seinen Kollegen im Büro, der diese Aussage gemacht hat besonders...
Wie einige meiner Vorredner schon erklärt haben, man sollte schon eine gewisse Frustrationsresistenz und Spaß an analytischer Fehlersuche mitbringen. Außerdem wird man einen nicht zu verachtenden Teil des Jahres... sonstwo verbringen. Und je nach Firma muß man sofort Gewehr bei Fuß sein wenn irgendwo eine Anlage steht um sofort zu reagieren.
Von einer Umschulung halte ich ohne passende Vorbildung ehrlich gesagt wenig, das finde ich zu praxisfern. Mach lieber eine richtige Ausbildung! Ist zwar insofern nachteilhaft, das Du dann wohl von den Ämtern wenig Unterstützung bekommst, viele Ansprüche verfallen mit erreichen des 30. Lebensjahres (mußte ich am eigenen Leib erfahren), aber ein paar kannst Du ev. noch kriegen, da Du noch gar keine Ausbildung hast (was bei mir anders war).
Informiere Dich so gut es geht über das Berufsfeld des Automatisierers, es gibt auch div. Entwicklungsumgebungen die man sich gratis downloaden kann, allerdings ist ein Einstieg ohne Unterstützung frustrierend. Am besten findest Du in Deinem Bekanntenkreis jemanden, der Maschinen programmiert, der Dir etwas unter die Arme greift, damit Du zumindest grob siehst, was da auf Dich zukommt. Vielleicht ist es dazu ja notwendig ehemalige Freunde zu aktivieren und bitte bitte zu sagen, aber wenn Du sowas durchziehst solltest Du Dich sowieso erst mal ganz klein machen.

Gruß ff


----------

